# Game Thread: Florida vs. UCLA



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

vs.







​


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

I like Florida in this one. Billy Donovan is going to use his experience from that 2000 National Championship game to his advantage.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

UCLA! Win ugly baby, win ugly!


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Billy Donovan is going to use his experience from that 2000 National Championship game to his advantage.


Hmm. Yeah, I can see how that would come in handy if Mateen Cleaves showed up to play. Of course, it would be even handier if the Gators ran out of players and Billy had to take the court himself.

If we're just talking about coaching against the 2006 UCLA team, though, I can't see how one game's worth of experience from six years ago makes any difference. I'll take UCLA based on superior depth.


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> I like Florida in this one.


I see in the poll you voted for UCLA. 

Is the state of Florida getting the votes all screwed up again? :bsmile:


----------



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

I like Florida winning this one. There defense is the best in the tourney and they can really show something on offense getting easy scores. Overall when it comes to talent I say Florida is better but when it comes to heart UCLA wins, but today is the day when they both take it all out and Florida wins.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to this game. Two balanced, athletic, and deep teams that pass well and move well with and without the ball.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

This one should be a classic but I'm going with Florida. They got the quickness, bigs, and and athletes to hang with UCLA, but Noah will be the winning edge.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

FastbreaK said:


> I see in the poll you voted for UCLA.
> 
> Is the state of Florida getting the votes all screwed up again? :bsmile:


Lol I know I f'd up, I was using a labtop when I voted and I can't stand using that touchpad.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Thuloid said:


> Hmm. Yeah, I can see how that would come in handy if Mateen Cleaves showed up to play. Of course, it would be even handier if the Gators ran out of players and Billy had to take the court himself.
> 
> If we're just talking about coaching against the 2006 UCLA team, though, I can't see how one game's worth of experience from six years ago makes any difference. I'll take UCLA based on superior depth.


Dude, don't be a smartass. Like Jim Boeheim used his Final Four defeats to his advantage in the '03 tournament, and like Roy Williams used his loss to Boeheim in the '03 Finals to win last year. I think before you learn to win you have to learn to lose. The players on each team are about as equal as it gets, so I look at the coaching matchup, and I'll take Billly Donovan.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

There's a title game tommorow night? Who knew? 

Haha but anyways Florida is playin good right now.. I would say UCLA is gonna win this but after thinking about it Florida... is not my choice.. I'll still guess UCLA!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The defenses are close but Florida has a big advantage on the offensive end. Florida by 10+.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

by 10+?!?!


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TM said:


> by 10+?!?!


You never know. We've seen teams have horrible games while their opponent shoots lights out, and that creates double-digit wins between two great squads.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Going with the Bruins and LA being party central tomorrow night.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

2 things that scare me about florida:

1) they can hit a ton of threes
2) they are a great zone defense team

our offense has been really really bad against zone defenses all year long. We need our shots to fall early just like they did during the LSU game and the Memphis game so that we can start this game with huge momentum. Momentum will equal great defense.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Gators all the way baby


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Can I have info to when the game is on and what channel?


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

SunsFan57 said:


> Can I have info to when the game is on and what channel?


Tipoff @ 8:21CT CBS


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

ucla wins


arron aflalo is the mvp with 18 pts and about 6-14 shooting


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

FastbreaK said:


> Tipoff @ 8:21CT CBS




CBS coverage doesn't even start til 9


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> CBS coverage doesn't even start til 9


CT = Central Time.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ah sorry


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

I like these guys to win it all.










It won't really surprise me who wins tonight, both are very capable. Look for a very competitive game.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hopefully this game is close. I dont want to see another game like we saw in the semifinal games.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I picked UCLA


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Good start for florida


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Lets go UCLA


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

farmar returns.

The Humphrey Vs Farmar matchup will be good to watch. Not really when florida is on offense, but when he is gaurding farmar


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice pass by Farmar to Hollins for the open dunk


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

did florida just come out hot?

that was a nice finish by brewer + the foul


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Damn, Noah is a ugly fella


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

OOOO, humphrey with the 3 and 1


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

hold up now. did he really get hit on the arm?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

noah is a monster

and farmar is sick


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Farmar with the nice steal and fastbreak 2


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

perhaps we should have talked a little more about florida's defense


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

OH great. Looking to be another boring game with a team up by 10


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Farmar for three. 

Hollins at the line, with a chance to get to a 8 point lead


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

UCLA's offense is clueless and jittery when Farmar doesn't get the ball.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Pretty cool how they showed the 4 greatest centers in college ball at the same time


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

WOW, Hollins with a great rebound and misses a easy layup


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Noah has 4 blocks already


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice strip by farmar. 

Noah with 5 blocks


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I hope Afflalo shows up for the second half. dude can beat brewer.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Gators just look like the better team.  UCLA will get back in the game though. They got enough depth. It doesn't hurt that Farmar is playing really good either.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

great game


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Yawn


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

sucks to end the year like this. But in the end this has still been the most satisfying Bruin season i've seen. Florida was just too much for us tonight. We'll be back.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

The Bruins are a joke. How in the world did they get this far. It just shows how drained the college ranks are from guys leaving early in the draft. It's funny that people say that college ball is better than the pros. What a joke. There's a reason why they call it the pros, because it's better. Lackluster championship game blowout tonight. Oh well. I'm glad to see UCLA get rolled. They never should have made it past memphis.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

this game is over.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Noah a legit top 5 pick?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Congratulations Florida, you deserved it. You were the only team that showed up every night.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Go Florida! Go SEC!!!

Ahhh...**** you Florida  ...but congrats...you guys earned it. Damn glad an SEC team got it though. :bsmile:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> It's funny that people say that college ball is better than the pros. What a joke. There's a reason why they call it the pros, because it's better. Lackluster championship game blowout tonight. Oh well. I'm glad to see UCLA get rolled. They never should have made it past memphis.


Your post is a joke, and your reasoning is even worse.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

_*
YESSSS!!!!


FLORIDA GATORS 2006 NATIONAL CHAMPIONS!!!!
*_


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeahhhh, my choice to win it all won.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Wow, even after winning a championship coach Eddie Munster can't crack a smile. Where's the enthusiasm?

LMAO, "America wants to see us live, not work!"


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Billy Packer - in his 32 years, "This is one of the greatest performances he's ever seen."



It's official. Billy has lost it.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

and now the disrespect will start flowing in again....


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

TM said:


> Your post is a joke, and your reasoning is even worse.


your a joke :yes:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ignore the hate. UCLA was as deserving as anyone other team that "should have" been there. They had a fantastic regular season, and an even better tournament. Tournaments are all about getting hot, and they got hot and beat some other great teams to get to the final. They just ran into a team that was clicking on all cylinders.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> your a joke :yes:


your maturity and reasoing abilities are through the roof.

i'm really looking forward to your reply


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeahhhh, my choice to win it all won.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

TM said:


> you're maturity and reasoing abilities are through the roof.


How did the Dookies do in the tourney this year? :kissmy:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> How did the Dookies do in the tourney this year? :kissmy:


i'd sink to your level and bust on your team, but you have no team. you have no knowledge of college basketball, and it shows.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

TM said:


> i'd sink to your level and bust on your team, but you have no team. you have no knowledge of college basketball, and it shows.


yeah because college basketball is lame. the championship game was a blowout. over in the first quarter. how exciting. go ahead and talk about the hawks. it dosent affect me. i would actually like some new jokes that i could tell about the hawks if you got any.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

this is a college basketball forum. i have no reason to talk about the hawks or to bash on them. we don't go to the hawks forum and talk about them after such performances, so why come here and do it?

i don't see how an 11 point lead at the half (btw, they don't play quarters in college) is a blowout, but whatever.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

this was still the best pre-final four tournament ever IMO. But we didnt have a nailbiter of a game in the last 3 games.

I'm surprised florida players didnt show as much class....noah blew kisses to our cheerleaders, green was jigglin with the ball at the end, noah was slickin his hair back after he blocked hollins. Boys will be boys i guess.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

TM said:


> this is a college basketball forum. i have no reason to talk about the hawks or to bash on them. we don't go to the hawks forum and talk about them after such performances, so why come here and do it?
> 
> i don't see how an 11 point lead at the half (btw, they don't play quarters in college) is a blowout, but whatever.


look bro i'm just here trying to figure out why people like college ball so much. 11 points in a game with only 2 periods is pretty bad. which is another reason i dont like it. i'm sorry if i offended anyone and i hope it dosent affect your oppinion of me as a poster.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Great game by Florida. Two great teams in this game so I was suprised to see such a point spread. After seeing UCLA destroy LSU I've got all the respect in the world for the Bruins, and obviously I know how good Florida is.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The reasons why college is more enjoyable than NBA is for another thread.

If you're looking for one man performances / one-on-one isolation plays / lots of dunks and open shots because of no defense, then yes, NBA is more enjoyable. If you're looking for passion, defense, team basketball then watch college basketball.

No one is saying college basketball has better players. But they do have better TEAMS. Now, if you get more teams playing like the Pistons, Spurs, Suns, etc., then I'll begin changing my opinion.

And, if you know anything about these two teams, you'd know each team isn't known for their offense. They're two defensive teams. Florida has the ability to score, but there was a reason UCLA didn't score much tonight. And it wasn't just because they couldn't hit any shots.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Yawn


Was this really a necessary post? You post every damn 3 seconds. It's so damn annoying when you have to scroll through pages of your posts.

And, HELL YEAH. UF baby! I picked them to win in my bracket (being a homer of course!)


WOOT, GAINSVILLE IS GONNA BE CRAZY TONIGHT


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

TM said:


> The reasons why college is more enjoyable than NBA is for another thread.
> 
> If you're looking for one man performances / one-on-one isolation plays / lots of dunks and open shots because of no defense, then yes, NBA is more enjoyable. If you're looking for passion, defense, team basketball then watch college basketball.
> 
> ...


Isnt it possible that defenses in the NBA just arent as effective because the talent level of the players is so close?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sounded like a boring game.. didnt watch.. didnt care.. but wanted to Congratulate Florida..


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> this was still the best pre-final four tournament ever IMO. But we didnt have a nailbiter of a game in the last 3 games.
> 
> I'm surprised florida players didnt show as much class....noah blew kisses to our cheerleaders, green was jigglin with the ball at the end, noah was slickin his hair back after he blocked hollins. Boys will be boys i guess.



wtf..thats f'ed up...i cant belive noah blew the kiss to the ucla cheerleaders..i thought he was doing it to the gators cheerers...and even if it was the gators cheerers it wouldve been messed up..not during the game man.

but as for green... it was 3 seconds left and he was dancing around...i think he shouldve waited 3 more seconds and then started celebrating but in the nba...when a team wins a championship and they are up by like 10..they start dancing...but not on the court..they get benched and then they start dancing.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

BallBiologist said:


> wtf..thats f'ed up...i cant belive noah blew the kiss to the ucla cheerleaders..i thought he was doing it to the gators cheerers...and even if it was the gators cheerers it wouldve been messed up..not during the game man.


After the game Noah said that the cheerleaders had been insulting him and yelling obscenties the entire game. It's not like he decided to be an *** and make fun of them for no reason.



Captain Obvious said:


> The defenses are close but Florida has a big advantage on the offensive end. Florida by 10+.


:biggrin:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

There's NOTHING wrong with those celebrations. Florida won the National Championship for goodness sakes. They should've shown class?? The Florida players were far from obscene and I have a hard time faulting them for having emotion after such a victory.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what a day hey folks the yanks win their opener in impressive and emphatic fashion and now florida wins the ncaa title. I tell you why i'm glad because billy donovan the florida coach used to be a knick so congrats billy you deserve it


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Did I hear right? I heard that Florida had the highest margin of victory throughout the tournament since one of the UCLA teams of the '60s. Very impressive if true. I find it funny how you can have such a dominant team that tore up the tournament, yet all you will end up hearing about was how the final 4 was so boring because of a lack of close games. I, for one, am not a media lemur, and could care less if the media darling teams are playing or not. I also don't care for storylines much. I am all about the basketball, no matter what style, high-flying flasy offense or hard-nosed tough defense. I can appreciate it all, blowouts or close games. Dominant basketball is dominant basketball. 









Congrats UF. Great job. You earned it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And boring is boring..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You go to UCF Enigma? I went there last year. You better get your *** up to Gainsville for the parties lol.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

myst said:


> You go to UCF Enigma? I went there last year. You better get your *** up to Gainsville for the parties lol.


Although very tempting, I couldn't leach off another schools' success just for the parties. Well maybe I could. :grinning:


----------



## FastbreaK (Mar 25, 2006)

While watching the game, I was thinking..."Florida is doing to UCLA, what UCLA did to us (LSU)". 

Not surprised by the outcome though. Florida had the momentum right away and keep it. A very balanced team. LSU lost to them twice and if we had played them again chances are it would be three. 

At least an SEC won it. Just goes to show that a football school can win a national championship in BB. Also I remember odd things about games. In the FF and NC game, the team that scored the first lost. 

Being in the SEC, I have watched Florida evolve from when Donavan took over. Florida use to press relentless and shoot the 3 a lot more. But just like Pitino w/ Kentucky, neither team won until they developed an inside game. A lot more balanced now. Florida has also been playing the 2-3 zone more over the last several years as well, something Donavon didn't do in the beginning at Florida. 

Next seas:bball:n c:bball:uldn't start s:bball::bball:n en:bball:ugh. :basket:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

FastbreaK said:


> While watching the game, I was thinking..."Florida is doing to UCLA, what UCLA did to us (LSU)".
> 
> Not surprised by the outcome though. Florida had the momentum right away and keep it. A very balanced team. LSU lost to them twice and if we had played them again chances are it would be three.
> 
> ...


Nice analysis, although I think Billy Donovan would like to press a little more than he did this season. Not as much as back in 2000 when they pressed most of the time, but I believe Billy would like to press more than a couple possessions each game as they are doing now. They are not pressing too much now because they lack depth in the back court and on the wings.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

the press had no effect on us in this game. The biggest factor in the game was that Donovan praised us so much for our doubling teaming abilities only to set up the fact that his team had mastered passing out of that double team. There were probably 20 dunks/layups they got just from passing out of the double team. I think if we had to do it over again, howland would've played straight up man and just give the Fla players 1 on 1 opportunities.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBruins said:


> the press had no effect on us in this game. The biggest factor in the game was that Donovan praised us so much for our doubling teaming abilities only to set up the fact that his team had mastered passing out of that double team. There were probably 20 dunks/layups they got just from passing out of the double team. I think if we had to do it over again, howland would've played straight up man and just give the Fla players 1 on 1 opportunities.


No one said the press had any effect on UCLA. It was just mentioned that UF press relentlessly back in 2000, and I mentioned Billy D. probably would like to press a tad more than he did this season in the future.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Im so happy that Florida won, yo still feeling the hype of that my by Noah is doing it big I hope he stays next year. THey doubted us and we still prevail.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Read the ESPN article on the front page. It says the UCLA cheerleaders were calling him ugly and making fun of him and he was hurt by it. So he hurt UCLA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just note that the only team that had Florida was Georgetown and Georgetown had that game till Brewer made a hell of a play in the last minute of the game.

The Hoyas will be cutting the nets down next year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Just note that the only team that had Florida was Georgetown and Georgetown had that game till Brewer made a hell of a play in the last minute of the game.
> 
> The Hoyas will be cutting the nets down next year.


Add Macklin and Summers to that team and thats one heck of a team.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn that was a crazy trip! Yeah LSU lost but Im glad Florida won it all...

Ill post some pics in a little bit...


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

myst said:


> You go to UCF Enigma? I went there last year. You better get your *** up to Gainsville for the parties lol.


I can't wait for that. As soon as the game was over I ran down to University Avenue in front of the school and the cops closed the whole street down. It was insane, once in a lifetime event.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

TM said:


> Billy Packer - in his 32 years, "This is one of the greatest performances he's ever seen."
> 
> 
> 
> It's official. Billy has lost it.


Did you watch the game? They played like a team is supposed to the entire game no seflishness at all.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

A couple of pictures I took...

Great Noah Dunk...









The highlight of the trip...









Farmar on the freethrow line...


----------



## RunninATrainW/Kobe (Feb 7, 2006)

^^^anyone Got A Pic Or A Video Of Ucla's Aboya Going Over One Of Them Gator Players, I Coulda Sworn He Did A Vince Carter Over Weis Dunk On One Of Them Driving Thru The Lane....


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Great seats and pics Jsimo12.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

TM said:


> Billy Packer - in his 32 years, "This is one of the greatest performances he's ever seen."
> 
> 
> 
> It's official. Billy has lost it.


He was talking about Florida's performance, and he was right.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

jworth said:


> Great seats and pics Jsimo12.


I had a sign that said Jsimo12 but I guess no one saw it...


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't mean to offend anyone but i just see it as the plain truth: that game was near awful. could it have been worse? imo, not without getting absurd.

the bruins, man, they just folded like a cheap tent. they appeared overwhelmed by _something_ throughout the game- maybe they were scared of the spotlight, i dunno. but it was hardly a "final". that might have been one of the 'worst' games of the tournament. it's a little sad.

i'm not a geezer, and i don't sit around yacking about the good ol' days, but watching a game like that had me, at the very least, disinterested. i don't know what all the factors are, but i could (with a fair degree of confidence) suggest at least one: age. imo, it's a simple fact. these kids, from both teams, were children. you don't yearn for the good ol' days or anything along those lines, but i could hardly take issue with anyone else thinking, "buddy, you'll learn next year- you'll just learn", time and time again. 

and for the ncaa to continue to promote these things like they used to is not really appropriate, as far as i'm concerned. yeah, the culture has changed- but not that much. i don't think it's a culture issue. there's been a relatively consistent youth culture over the past, i dunno, ~ 20 years. i think the bigger issue is age. and as long as it is, there's simply no way to support it- teams do fold like "cheap tents" everywhere, i understand, it happens from time to time with everyone at every level, but not like this: wide-eyed, scared, "what the hell is going on" pasted on their faces, etc. 

these same players, imo, are going to look back on that game with sheer regret in 5-10 years- especially the bruins, but also the gators. the excitement around it, as a result, seems so contrived now. it's like people in denial. it's like running into a wall and we're all putting our heads in the sand.

would it have been different with juniors/seniors in prominent roles that night? how would i know. but i wouldn't doubt it. it would have been somehow different. most people age a lot between 18 and 20, and 20 and 22. a lot. i just don't like how the stage has remained the same while the players and rosters have changed substantially. the game- the *product*- is obviously different. it leads to car crashes like the one we witnessed on monday, i think, though i'll never know that for sure.

peace


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to ask this, but must you write a monologue in every post you write? Can't you just say that you didn't enjoy the game and move on? I mean seriously.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to ask this, but must you write a monologue in every post you write? Can't you just say that you didn't enjoy the game and move on? I mean seriously.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have to ask this, but must you write a monologue in every post you write? Can't you just say that you didn't enjoy the game and move on? I mean seriously.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

clip of Aboya's dunk over Noah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPnfsRnO35U


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

myst said:


> Read the ESPN article on the front page. It says the UCLA cheerleaders were calling him ugly and making fun of him and he was hurt by it. So he hurt UCLA.


actually the female cheerleaders did nothing to him. One male cheerleader told him during the game that he was ugly as a response to Noah's pregame comment to that same male cheerleader "i get more girls than you ever will". This is all stupid anyway.


----------



## RunninATrainW/Kobe (Feb 7, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> clip of Aboya's dunk over Noah
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPnfsRnO35U



OHH YEAHHH, THAT MADE MY DAY, NOT AS GOOD AS VC OVER WIS, BUT NOAH GOT THA BOZACK IN HIS FACE


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

RunninATrainW/Kobe said:


> OHH YEAHHH, THAT MADE MY DAY, NOT AS GOOD AS VC OVER WIS, BUT NOAH GOT THA BOZACK IN HIS FACE


You act like he didn't own UCLA and block 6 shots.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

ballocks said:


> i don't mean to offend anyone but i just see it as the plain truth: that game was near awful. could it have been worse? imo, not without getting absurd.
> 
> the bruins, man, they just folded like a cheap tent. they appeared overwhelmed by _something_ throughout the game- maybe they were scared of the spotlight, i dunno. but it was hardly a "final". that might have been one of the 'worst' games of the tournament. it's a little sad.
> 
> ...


I very highly doubt that Florida will ever regret that night.


----------

